# Going to Brooks Hines lake today



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mrs Sj1 and I plan on heading over to Brooks Hines lake in Wing this afternoon, when she gets off work. I got the ultra lights for bream and crappie, and the bass gear as well. Maybe sink a gob of worms for catfish. We will be fishing from the bank, and enjoying our St. Patty's day with a fish fry tonight, if all goes well. 
I'll update later. Wish us luck!


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is the update: I brought home my first double digit bluegill (10.5 inches and 12 plus ounces), and a shellcracker that almost made 10 inches, and weighed 10.5 ounces. Both fish bit live wigglers on a tiny hook, with 4 lb line, no weight or float. I love ultra light fishing, always have..
Mrs Sj1 tried creepin' rubber worms for bass, and got no luck with that. She switched to wigglers, and got two from the pier. They were tiny versions of the ones I brought home, a bluegill and a shellcracker. She lets everything go, big or small..
We did see two bass weighed and released by one angler, 7 lbs plus and 8 lbs plus. There were maybe 8 or 10 boats on the lake, but I didn't hear about any other big fish caught. 
Anyway, that's how the day went. 
Be safe,
sj1


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like an enjoyable trip! Nice report!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

IT'S ON!!! 7 and 8 lb fish are SWEET! Congrats on the Bream.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Here is the "after" pics...*

Sorry I didn't get any "before".


----------

